# tendrà cara



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sono di nuovo io...

He encontrado esta expresiòn en el dialogo de un guiòn : Tendrà cara el tìo!
Cuàl es su significado?

Gracias.


----------



## Dudu678

Cheeky 

Vale, vale, lo sé... _Tendrá cara, tendrá morro, _y similares indican descaro, osadía y falta de respeto. 

Mi limitado vocabulario me hace sugerirte _sfacciato._


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie! Ma perchè tendrà e non tiene?


----------



## Dankgerit

Yo supongo que es "_tendrá"_ porque está preguntando irónicamente, en cambio si dijera "_tiene" _sonaría como afirmación.


----------



## Cecilio

Questo uso 'speciale' del futuro in esclamazioni è abbastanza abituale in spagnolo colloquiale. Esempi:

"¡Serás burro!" = "¡Qué burro eres!" = "Mira que eres burro" = "No se puede ser más burro" = "No eres más burro porque no te entrenas", ecc.

Altri esempi abituali: "¡Serás tonto!", "¡Tendrá morro!".

Si possono usare anche con la congiunzione "si" all'inizio: "¡Si tendrá cara el tío!".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie Cecilio!


----------



## Dudu678

También:

_¡No eres burro ni nada! ¡Anda que no eres burro! 

_


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Dudu678 said:


> También:
> 
> _¡No eres burro ni nada! ¡Anda que no eres burro!
> 
> _




Pero aqui signfica que yo no lo soy, verdad? Mientras, si me dices, "seràs burro", quieres decir que lo soy...?


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero aqui signfica que yo no lo soy, verdad? Mientras, si me dices, "seràs burro", quieres decir que lo soy...?



No, in tutti questi esempi il significato è più o meno lo stesso: "Eres muy burro". Un'altra possibilità sarebbe: "¡Eres poco burro!" (detto con l'intonazione adequata).


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Davvero? Che strano! Comunque grazie a todos!


----------



## femmejolie

*Hai una (bella) faccia tosta!/ Hai una bella faccia di bronzo!* (in inglese sarebbe tu hai un "nervo"!("tra virgolette") => in spagnolo si può tradurre sia *!Qué cara más dura tienes!* che *!tendrás cara! *(inoltre a !Qué jeta/morro!)

Che faccia tosta! (in inglese Che "nervo"! , !Qué caradura!/!Qué cara más dura!)

Per me è molto più familiare *"faccia tosta"* (me lo dice la mia insegnante d'italiano. Che faccia tosta! Non fare la furba!, ma mi vuole bene)
Sul vocabolario DeMauro ho trovato *faccia di tolla* (mai sentito!)

1) Si usa di solito "faccia di tolla"? 
2) Si usa di più faccia tosta anziché "faccia di bronzo", giusto?
3) Bella (faccia tosta) serve a rafforzare, vero? (sarebbe !Menuda cara dura tienes! o !Tienes una cara muy dura!). E' così?

Me lo potete confermare?


----------



## irene.acler

1) Nunca he escuchado "faccia di tolla". 
2) Yo digo "faccia tosta" (ojo que es sin el "di"), más que "faccia di bronzo".
3) Exactamente, "bella" sirve para reforzar la idea: che bella faccia tosta che hai/ha! 
También puedes usar "gran" con el mismo objetivo de reforzar: che gran faccia tosta che hai.
Además se pueden combinar "gran" y "bella": che gran bella faccia tosta che hai!


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie Irene della tua risposta. (ti assicuro che faccia di tolla viene riportato)
Riguardo alla svista me ne sono resa conto (la colpa è di faccia *di* bronzo e di faccia *di* tolla, che mi hanno fatto sbagliare).
E' stato un refusetto, poiché sono abituata a sentirlo (è molto usato), e poi avevo detto prima Che faccia tosta!


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Grazie Irene della tua risposta. (ti assicuro che faccia di tolla viene riportato)
> Riguardo alla svista me ne sono resa conto (la colpa è di faccia *di* bronzo e di faccia *di* tolla, che mi hanno fatto sbagliare).
> E' stato un refusetto, poiché sono abituata a sentirlo (è molto usato), e poi avevo detto prima Che faccia tosta!



Sí, de hecho me he dado cuenta que lo habías escrito bien, pero quería subrayarlo, por si a caso le interesa a otras personas!
En cuando a "faccia di tolla", quizás se utiliza en algunas regiones de Italia. En Trentino seguro que no!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Tampoco en Veneto!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Sí, de hecho me he dado cuenta (de) que lo habías escrito bien, pero quería subrayarlo, por si acaso le interesa a otras personas!
> En cuanto a "faccia di tolla", quizás se utiliza en algunas regiones de Italia. En Trentino seguro que no!



Un paio di correzioni, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Cecilio! Me he distraído un poco...


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Sí, de hecho me he dado cuenta *de *que lo habías escrito bien, pero quería subrayarlo, por si acaso le interesa a otras personas!
> En cuanto a "faccia di tolla", quizás se utiliza en algunas regiones de Italia. En Trentino seguro que no!


 
*DPD (DRAE) :*
*15.* *dar(se) cuenta.* Esta locución verbal va siempre seguida de un complemento precedido de la preposición _de._ 

Como no pronominal, _dar cuenta de_ una cosa o de una persona, significa ‘darle fin o acabar con ella’: _«Blanca_ [...] _daba cuenta de un chuletón de ternera a la brasa»_ ; o ‘informar a alguien sobre ella’: _«Él me dio cuenta de que un francés había escrito una vida de aquel caballero fusilado»_ . Como pronominal, _darse cuenta de_ algo, significa ‘advertirlo o percatarse de ello’: _«Nacha se dio cuenta de que Tita estaba mal»_ .
Debe evitarse, en el habla esmerada, la supresión de la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que._


----------



## Cecilio

femmejolie said:


> *DPD (DRAE) :*
> *15.* *dar(se) cuenta.* Esta locución verbal va siempre seguida de un complemento precedido de la preposición _de._
> 
> Como no pronominal, _dar cuenta de_ una cosa o de una persona, significa ‘darle fin o acabar con ella’: _«Blanca_ [...] _daba cuenta de un chuletón de ternera a la brasa»_ ; o ‘informar a alguien sobre ella’: _«Él me dio cuenta de que un francés había escrito una vida de aquel caballero fusilado»_ . Como pronominal, _darse cuenta de_ algo, significa ‘advertirlo o percatarse de ello’: _«Nacha se dio cuenta de que Tita estaba mal»_ .
> Debe evitarse, en el habla esmerada, la supresión de la preposición _de_ cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que_



Femmejolie, estás en todo! Vaya explicación más completa!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah...gracias Femme, todo muy claro!

Exactamente, estoy de acuerdo contigo, Cecilio!


----------



## femmejolie

Grazie a tutti i due!
Fa niente!
La spiegazione è fornita dal DPD (DRAE), non è mia.


----------



## irene.acler

No importa...siempre tienes una explicación (del DRAE o tuya)!


----------



## Dudu678

Me van a borrar el post, pero... ¡los colores no estaban en el DPD!


----------

